# Expat



## Xunca (Jul 2, 2019)

Since i came over here from the states about 3 1/2 years ago i have noticed that Americans are now "they" and Australians are "we". I'm sure i will have a noticeable American accent as long as i live and intend to retain my citizenship ( whilst obtaining Australian citizenship ).

Many of the things i had issues with in the states don't bother me as much as they did when i lived there. It's like " it's you're problem mate, i don't live there any more "

Mike


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

There certainly becomes a sort of disconnect, but I'm sure that happens to most people that migrate with no plans or intention of returning to their home country. You know you've begun assimilating when going "home" feels like you're a tourist on vacation!


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Xunca said:


> Since i came over here from the states about 3 1/2 years ago i have noticed that Americans are now "they" and Australians are "we". I'm sure i will have a noticeable American accent as long as i live and intend to retain my citizenship ( whilst obtaining Australian citizenship ).
> 
> Many of the things i had issues with in the states don't bother me as much as they did when i lived there. It's like " it's you're problem mate, i don't live there any more "
> 
> Mike


And within the US many consider half the population as "we" and the other half as "they". I met this guy in Perth recently originally from the States, who has lived there for over 30 years and he said it was so foreign going back, especially to the south.


----------



## IAtoWA (Sep 19, 2019)

Xunca said:


> Since i came over here from the states about 3 1/2 years ago i have noticed that Americans are now "they" and Australians are "we". I'm sure i will have a noticeable American accent as long as i live and intend to retain my citizenship ( whilst obtaining Australian citizenship ).
> 
> Many of the things i had issues with in the states don't bother me as much as they did when i lived there. It's like " it's you're problem mate, i don't live there any more "
> 
> Mike


This is really interesting. I'm an Australian who has been living in the U.S. for almost four years, and I still very much view Americans as 'them'. However, I very much identify with Iowa, where we have lived for the last three years, and would consider myself an Iowan?

Maybe I'm picking and choosing...


----------



## Willis_07 (Jul 17, 2019)

How about the British expats?


----------

